# Sticky  Fork and Shock Service Information



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*Fox DXH Air Air Bleed*

*Nick_M2R's Tune Your (Rock Shox) Mission Control High Speed Shim Stack: How To Guide with Pics *

*Nick_M2R's Fox DHX Rebuild Thread*

*Nick_M2R's Stuck Down ATA Fix*

*Fox 36 Service Info Threa*d

*Jerk_Chicken's Inside the Fox RC2 Damper*

*mtnbiker4life's shock bushing removal tool - review and photos*

*Suspension Set-Up Basics for the Beginner*

*Rockshox Lyrik Coil U-Turn Guide for Dummies*

*Bikezilla's '09 66RC3 Revealed (with lots of info, photos and tool advice)*

*Marzocchi Service Info Thread*

*Marzocchi Support is here!!*

*Marzocchi Technical Info*

*RS Pike with Vanilla Lowers (yup, that's right)*


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

*Links for Manuals, Servicing, ect.*

*Updated November 2014*

*Marzocchi:* 
*No Service Manuals are available for Forks after 2006 but there is manuals for 2006 and earlier models listed below.
Fork Service Manuals: http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/index-16.htm
Fork Service Manuals: http://www.birota.ru/manuals/marzocchi/index.php
Fork Service Manuals: http://enduroforkseals.com/id12.html
Fork Service Guide: http://enduroforkseals.com/id3.html
Fork Service Guide: http://enduroforkseals.com/id27.html
Basic Fork and Shock Manuals: http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listManuals.asp?LN=UK&idC=1592&IdFolder=126
Oil levels: http://www.marzocchi.com/template/contenuto.asp?LN=UK&IDFolder=777.
Tightening Torques: http://www.marzocchi.com/template/contenuto.asp?LN=UK&IDFolder=788.
Air pressures: http://www.marzocchi.com/template/contenuto.asp?LN=UK&IDFolder=778
Old Marzocchi DH3 & XC-700 Manuals: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=25144
2007, 2008 & 2009 Exploded Diagrams: Page introuvable ! Race Company - VTT - BMX - MX - ROUTE
2009 Exploded Diagrams: http://www.marzocchi.ru/dokumentatsiya/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi-2009/
2010 Exploded Diagrams: http://www.marzocchi.ru/dokumentatsiya/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi-2010/
2011 Exploded Diagrams: http://www.marzocchi.ru/dokumentatsiya/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi-2011/
2012 Exploded Diagrams: http://www.marzocchi.ru/dokumentatsiya/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi-2012/
2013 Exploded Diagrams: http://www.marzocchi.ru/dokumentatsiya/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi-2013/
2014 Exploded Diagrams: http://www.marzocchi.ru/dokumentatsiya/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi/shemi-vilok-i-amortizatorov-marzocchi-2014/
Old Marzocchi Manuals: http://dr-marzocchi.projectweb.de/homepage/
Service Info: http://marzocchiworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/

*Magura:*
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://old.magura.com/en/products/downloads.html
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.magura.com/en/bicyclecomp/products/downloads.html
Fork & Brake Manuals: http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/index-15.htm

*Fox: * 
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/index-9.htm
Fox Service Info & Help: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.birota.ru/manuals/foxflow/index.php
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.spoke-n-word-cycles.com/service_docs.htm

*Manitou:*
2014-2015 Exploded Diagrams & Parts Lists: https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B7grOSQ82keNcUhVTFFJa3hMNlE&tid=0B7grOSQ82keNV3F1Z20zTHUxU28
Service & Owners Manuals (early 90's to current): https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B7grOSQ82keNLTlBZGFxYnZpZjg&tid=0B7grOSQ82keNV3F1Z20zTHUxU28 
Spare Parts Lists 2003-2014: https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B7grOSQ82keNSEpST0l2aS1yRTQ&tid=0B7grOSQ82keNV3F1Z20zTHUxU28
Technical Drawings for Dorado's & Rear Shocks: https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B7grOSQ82keNaWd3RnZVdW9PWXc&tid=0B7grOSQ82keNV3F1Z20zTHUxU28
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/index-2.htm
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.birota.ru/manuals/manitou/index.php
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.manitoumtb.com/support/
Fork Manuals: http://enduroforkseals.com/id12.html
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.spoke-n-word-cycles.com/service_docs.htm
Manitou: Sport:http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Manituo_Sport.pdf
Three: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Manituo3.pdf
Four: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Manituo4.pdf
EFC: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Manituo_EFC.pdf
A 94/95 & 99 Manual: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/v/Manufacturer+Archive/Manitou/Technical+Manuals/
Old Manitou Manuals: http://www.suspensionforkparts.net/other_manuals.php

*Rock Shox:*
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.sram.com/service/include-archived/rockshox/all
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/index-21.htm
Fork & Shock Manuals: http://www.birota.ru/manuals/rockshox/index.php
Fork Manuals: http://enduroforkseals.com/id12.html
93 to 96 Mag 21 & Mag 10: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/mag21.pdf
96 Judy XC, SL, DH & SFX: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/judyxc.pdf
96 Quadra 21R: http://www.judethomas.com/quadra96.pdf
Old Rock Shox Manuals: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=67375
Old Rock Shox Manuals: http://www.suspensionforkparts.net/other_manuals.php

*Suntour:* 
Fork Manuals: http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/index-26.htm
Manuals, Expolded Diagrams, Videos, etc: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/dstore/service.html
Manuals, Expolded Diagrams, Videos, etc: http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_public/

*White Brothers:* 
Fork Manuals: http://my-sport.spb.ru/manual_1/index-30.htm
Fork Manuals & Info: http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/white-brothers/service-beta/

*RST:* 
Fork Manuals: http://www.rst.com.tw/EN/
RST Manuals 1998 to 2001: http://www.rst-europe.com/manuals/main.htm
RST 2000-2010: https://www.paul-lange.de/service/Support/RST/Explosionszeichnungen/Explosionszeichnungen.php
RST 2000-2012: https://www.paul-lange.de/service/Support/RST/Anleitungen/index.php
RST Parts: https://www.paul-lange.de/service/Support/RST/Ersatzteillisten/ersatzteillisten.php
2008 Manuals: http://www.birota.ru/manuals/rst/index.php

*X Fusion*
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/tech-guides.html

Old Pace, Grivin, Halson & Mountain Cycle Manuals: http://www.suspensionforkparts.net/other_manuals.php


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Edited to remove dead links.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Edited to remove dead links.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Edited to remove dead links.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

*coil spring formula*

I worked out a simple formula to help determine proper spring rate for coil shocks. i posted this a while back and it got quickly buried and so I thought I'd put it here where its stickier. See attached file: sorry but I had to leave it in its original form so formulas would line up. Hope this helps with choosing the right spring.


----------



## six foot sloth (Nov 30, 2009)

*rockshox Reba*

can anyone give me directions on how to change my fluid in my 2006 Reba SL . Would it be very hard?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

dwyooaj said:


> I worked out a simple formula to help determine proper spring rate for coil shocks. i posted this a while back and it got quickly buried and so I thought I'd put it here where its stickier. See attached file: sorry but I had to leave it in its original form so formulas would line up. Hope this helps with choosing the right spring.


Just curious, what makes your formula viable over and above established ones?


----------



## Joshtp (Sep 19, 2009)

anyone got anything on a basic oil change and service for my Thor's?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Edited link location for NickM2R DHX Rebuild thread...


----------



## compengr (Dec 11, 2008)

Joshtp said:


> anyone got anything on a basic oil change and service for my Thor's?


Here's a link to the oil chart:
http://www.magura.com/uploads/media/downloads/_lmengen_Gabeln_09_english_02.pdf


----------



## Joshtp (Sep 19, 2009)

compengr said:


> Here's a link to the oil chart:
> http://www.magura.com/uploads/media/downloads/_lmengen_Gabeln_09_english_02.pdf


thanks bud


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Added Nick_M2R's Stuck Down ATA Fix....


----------



## appaholic (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody got a link for old (mid-'90's) Manitou's? Manitou Comp?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.upmpg.com/tech_articles/motoroil_viscosity/

This explains oil viscocity, might be of use for budding suspension tuners out there.


----------



## Etherium (May 30, 2010)

the links to SRAMS rock shox service manual pages under the TORA link is for a 2006 model, how similar is that or are they the same to the TORA SL's ?


----------



## jack_live (Jun 18, 2009)

hello, you can get the maintenance manual of the brain in 2006 (spz epic)


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

07 36 TALAS rc2 questions:

can I get a replacement through axel from Fox? hex head is getting worn.
or
does the newer version T/A work?


----------



## CaReCo (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello, someone has the service manual for the RP23 boost valve?
Excuse my bad English.
Thank you.


----------



## puffwheat (Mar 16, 2011)

Any chance someone would have a service manual for a 1999 SID Dual Air Rear Shock. I want to get a couple years out of my shock. Thanks


----------



## sinister_designs (May 10, 2010)

anyone have info on rs revelation 426 dual air? As little as how much and weight oil per leg would be helpful.


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

MBAction has a good article on *http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod....0&tier=3&nid=5A3330F7D2564503BF6F11E1575ADF22* servicing the Magura Thor..

(Note the site is running *very* slow today, but the article does eventually load)


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Edited to remove dead links.











.


----------



## elhefedemefe (Nov 26, 2008)

Need to lower suspension (from 100mm down to, say, around 80ish mm?) on an RST Omega. 

I'm assuming I have to do more than just cut the spring in the left leg? What do I need to do to the damper assembly?

Anybody...?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elhefedemefe said:


> Need to lower suspension (from 100mm down to, say, around 80ish mm?) on an RST Omega.
> 
> I'm assuming I have to do more than just cut the spring in the left leg? What do I need to do to the damper assembly?
> 
> Anybody...?


Have a picture or diagram of the internals?

When you shorten a fork, you have to make it avoid extending to its former full extension. Most of times, this involves putting a spacer or spring under the piston or plunger.

The damper side should be ok.

Check threads for shortening travel on other forks, you'll get easily the idea.


----------



## elhefedemefe (Nov 26, 2008)

*Lower Travel questions*

OK, so... I looked at your site, but many of the pictures aren't available for whatever reason.

Do I just take the lowers off, remove the spring on the left (sprung) leg, and throw some kind of makeshift spacer beneath it? Or should it be similar to an elastomer bottom out bumper?

...or maybe a spring that fits....?

Thanks for your input in advance...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elhefedemefe said:


> OK, so... I looked at your site, but many of the pictures aren't available for whatever reason.
> 
> Do I just take the lowers off, remove the spring on the left (sprung) leg, and throw some kind of makeshift spacer beneath it? Or should it be similar to an elastomer bottom out bumper?
> 
> ...


If your fork is like the attached pic, you need to remove spacer "1-3" and put it between "2" and "3".

You need to disassemble the whole thing. Push the rod until it comes out over the crown. Put the spacer on the rod, put it back in, reassemble.

My site has nothing related to shortening a fork, neither I implied it would. I meant to make a search on other travel change threads.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Edited to remove dead links


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

This Thread ROCKS.


Thank You!




.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Edited to remove dead links.


----------



## niche77 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spring Grease for Boxxer?*

Manual says grease but can someone specify what to use when installing new springs? My stock spring is covered in red grease from the factory.

Will this work: Red Devil all purpose grease, 16oz tub


----------



## Dupas (Nov 22, 2010)

*Problem in FOX DHX AIR 5.0*

Hello,

I need help.
I have a FOX DHX 5.0 AIR.
open 3 times and does not solve the problem.
When I put the damper on the bike and go for a walk (in the street) after a few down, he loses the operation of the return.
Service on the bench it works.
Do you have any information to solve this problem.
You have the exploded view.


----------



## gtruman22 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Can repairing my fork wait?*

How soon after my fork starts to leak do i need to fix it. can it wait a week or so?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

gtruman22 said:


> How soon after my fork starts to leak do i need to fix it. can it wait a week or so?


Sooner the better. Like your car having a bad leak in his radiator and need service.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

gtruman22 said:


> How soon after my fork starts to leak do i need to fix it. can it wait a week or so?


depending how bad the leak is and the reason its leaking, yes, you can wait a week.


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

*bicycle fork grease*



niche77 said:


> Manual says grease but can someone specify what to use when installing new springs? My stock spring is covered in red grease from the factory.
> 
> Will this work: Red Devil all purpose grease, 16oz tub


Since you won't use much at a time, and not that often, but performance counts a lot in how happy you'll be with your suspension fork...I strongly recommend that you use a grease that is specific to bicycle forks.

I've used Judy Butter and Slickhoney with good results. Here's a short thread on the subject: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/reccomend-fork-grease-587530.html

You can also search for lithium grease to find horror-ish stories from peeps who used all-purpose grease. One thing to remember is that the coil lubrication grease will be in contact with the fork oil in many suspension designs. The wrong grease may tend to mix with/dissolve into the fork oil and thereby change the viscosity and/or resistance to compression properties (among others) of the oil. As a result, damping performance could be less than optimal.

Good luck! Bike suspension tuning has been a fun and rewarding learning experience for me.


----------



## splitpea (Oct 14, 2011)

Warp said:


> If your fork is like the attached pic, you need to remove spacer "1-3" and put it between "2" and "3".
> 
> You need to disassemble the whole thing. Push the rod until it comes out over the crown. Put the spacer on the rod, put it back in, reassemble.
> 
> My site has nothing related to shortening a fork, neither I implied it would. I meant to make a search on other travel change threads.


I love you for this. I just picked up an RST Omega TnL and will be giving this a try this weekend.


----------



## jacksonoreillyjunior (Jul 10, 2010)

*Mojo HD & 2011 Fox Float 160/36 RLC FIT problem - need advice*

I weigh around 155 lb with gear. My Mojo 160 HD (size: Small) w/ 2012 Fox Float 160/36 FIT Kashima fork is definitely "broken in" (100+ hours.) I have tried every conceivable psi adjustment (& varying clicks of rebound) trying to get 25% sag and full travel, to no avail. While I am able to achieve 25% sag & full travel on my classic carbon Mojo with a 150 Talas FIT on some drops, it seems impossible on my HD; if I set air to 25-30 psi I do get 25% sag, but the stanchions do not fully extend! I mean _more_ than a centimeter of stanchion remains inside legs after rebound (this is with no weight on bike - I can manually pull the fork out more than 1 cm); on the other hand if I put enough air in the fork so that stanchions extend out fully (again, with no weight on bike) I can't get close to full travel even on decent-size hits (the same hits that I am able to get full travel with on my ccMojo/150 Talas FIT, mentioned above) - I mean the best I can get, and this is with around 45-50 lb psi, is maybe 125 mm of travel. And even with 45-50 psi, the fork isn't quite fully extended - I can still pull stanchions out 0.5 cm - I have to air it up to around 60 psi to get it fully extended to 160 mm with no weight on bike.

Is there anything I can do?? Do I just not weigh enough for this fork to operate properly? I love the HD but I need to get more than 120 mm travel on the technical drops. If I run around 25-30 psi I get 25% sag and close to full travel, but then the fork isn't even extended all the way out with no weight on bike, which is just wrong. Is there some 160/36 fork out there that will let me achieve full travel at my weight? thanks in advance. -jackson


----------



## philcox (Jun 13, 2007)

*Psylo SL : Worth fixing*

Looks like the right side bushings are starting to go. Seems like nobody works on these things. Should I try to fix it (I love the Lockout and externally adjustable travel) or just ride it till it gives out, then buy something else?

Thoughts and recommendations for where to get fixed or similar to buy are appreciated.

Phil


----------



## jrb0008 (Feb 2, 2012)

Love this thread!


----------



## NateWayne (Jan 19, 2012)

Having issues with my Kona Fastrax on my tanuki dl. My manual is one piece of paper and there is nothing online about. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## emrs0414 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello. Anyone out there have Cannondale Lefty service manuals? or any links to Cannondale Lefty servce?


----------



## sjb2711 (Mar 1, 2012)

I want to upgrade my front forks on my focus. Currently have rst omega trl forks not my choice. They are pretty good at bottoming out. Im looking something I can put lockout on. Been looking at rockshox recon gold and sektor rl 140mm travel with poploc. Reba I like but bit to expensive. I ride on road and through woods and trails. Nothing to drastic. But want something that works well. 

Any help much appreciatedb


----------



## tysonnayden (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all, I'm a first time user on here so go easy 
Can someone help, I have a Romic shock on my frame but it really needs a service, I'm in the U.K so was wondering if someone out there new where I can send it as I love the shock as its so plush.
So far I'm banging my head against a wall so I thought I'd ask the people who really no.
Help me please ?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tysonnayden said:


> Hi all, I'm a first time user on here so go easy
> Can someone help, I have a Romic shock on my frame but it really needs a service, I'm in the U.K so was wondering if someone out there new where I can send it as I love the shock as its so plush.
> So far I'm banging my head against a wall so I thought I'd ask the people who really no.
> Help me please ?


Try TF Tuned in the UK (Bicycle Suspension - TF Tuned Shox).

Or send it back to its home for some love and care. Romic is still servicing these shocks.
Romic MFG, Inc.


----------



## tysonnayden (Mar 7, 2012)

*Romic*

I called TF Tuned and they said "we can't source the parts for that shock so we have stopped servicing them", :madman:
Sending it back to Romicmfg may be a slight problem as from the re-search I have done has all but shown the company has either gone back to its core business (vehicle shocks) or has ceased trading. I'm confused as to what has happend, I've emailed them, I even called them from the uk and got a recorded message saying the number no longer exist's ? The company name no longer exists over there office building in cal. (Google Lattitude)
So from all that I'm not sure if I want to send it to them as i may not see it again.....
Anyone out there no any more that could help please ?
Thankyou

Ride Hard, Ride Safe. Carpe Diem. :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

You could always service it yourself. Is it a coil or air shock ?


----------



## tysonnayden (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a coil shock, oil and nitrogen, 150psi with no bleed valves. It blew oil 30ft in the air during a clean (i needed a shower ! Lol) how they build them in factory I have no idea.
Servicing it myself, I wouldn't have a clue how or where to begin, a Marzocchi Roco R (what I'm running in the mean time) no problems but the Romic is something I don't want to play with unless I new how ?
Has anyone done it themselves ? Is it possible ?
Thanks

Ride Hard. Ride Safe. Carpe Diem !


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

tysonnayden said:


> It's a coil shock, oil and nitrogen, 150psi with no bleed valves. It blew oil 30ft in the air during a clean (i needed a shower ! Lol) how they build them in factory I have no idea.
> Servicing it myself, I wouldn't have a clue how or where to begin, a Marzocchi Roco R (what I'm running in the mean time) no problems but the Romic is something I don't want to play with unless I new how ?
> Has anyone done it themselves ? Is it possible ?
> Thanks
> ...


Well, I'm by no mean an expert at this, but I had to service my 12 years old RS SID rear shock (air shock) this week. I couldn't find any place where they would do it and the only part I could find was a 3 piece kit that included a dust wiper, main o-ring and a glide ring. I had the service manual in pdf and that was all. So I just remove the air from the can, remove the can, depressurize the internal floating piston (ifp) using a hypodermic needle and then unscrew the main seal head to remove the old oil and pour new one in. Then put back the seal head, re pressurize the ifp with air (or nitrogen if available), put back the air can and air the shock. Luckily, I didn't had to change any parts. Just clean the old oil and lube and put new one in.

Now for your col shock, it should be pretty much the same except my air can would be your coil. Remove the coil, depressurize the ifp, remove the seal head, change oil, put back seal head (the main piston rod), re pressurize the ifp with a shock pump or nitrogen and tadam !

Of course, it's a bit more technical than that, but it's pretty much the guideline for servicing a rear shock.

Now if you need new parts, you could always source o-rings from your hardware store, but rod wiper and glide ring might be more a problem to find.

For my needle, I used a medical hypodermic needle screwed into a presta adaptor and cut to fit into my shock pump schrader head. See the pics.

Best thing to do is get as much info on that shock and where you could possibly get parts or help if something goes wrong. Then only start when you have everything and all the tools needed. You might also need to set the ifp height before you pour new oil. That's why having the service manual is handy. The height of the ifp can be changed by adding more air or releasing some after you depressurize the ifp.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

My Rockshox Recon SL Solo Air Gold has oil coming up on the bit that goes into the shock. does this mean they need a service cause i have had them for a year? Or has a seal broke or something? Thanks


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Andythemtbking said:


> My Rockshox Recon SL Solo Air Gold has oil coming up on the bit that goes into the shock. does this mean they need a service cause i have had them for a year? Or has a seal broke or something? Thanks


Probably need to be serviced and maybe new seals, but definitively you need to change the oil, clean the seals and the internals. The "bit that goes into the shock" is called stanchion.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Is there a certain oil i need to get and a certain grease for the seals? And any good links to a good video to show how to do it would be helpful! I've never serviced shocks before. Thanks


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Andythemtbking said:


> Thanks, Is there a certain oil i need to get and a certain grease for the seals? And any good links to a good video to show how to do it would be helpful! I've never serviced shocks before. Thanks


No expert here, but I managed to service with success all my suspension components. Key is to get as much info, tips and all the tools you need before you start.

RS forks are very easy to service. Like very easy. You can get the manual for your fork on Rock Shox (SRAM) website. Assuming it's a 2011 model fork, here's the link for the service manual pdf : http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2011-recon-gold-technical-manual.pdf

This manual have instructions for different variations of the Recon, so you need to jump to the pages where your fork is detailed.

For oil, you'll need Rock Shox 5wt and some 15wt, but you can easily use motorcycle fork oil, such as Bel-Ray high performance fork oil, the 5w is correct and you can also get some 7.5w or 10w since you'll also need some 15wt oil for the top of the damper. Bel-Ray oil is just a bit more dense than RS one, but you should be alright. Please feel free to correct me on this.

For grease, some Judy Butter is perfect, you'll usually have to grease the seals, bushings, dust wiper lips (seals and dust wipers have a small lip inside where you can stick some grease and it will stay there to help lube the stanchions), also grease any o-rings and moving parts, internals threads, etc. You can order the Judy Butter online if your LBS don't have it. Should be about $10 max for 1oz. You don't need a lot of it btw. Slick Honey (paint ball product) or Silkolene (motorcycle) are also similar greases. Those are formulated not to be dissolved by oil over time and stay put.

Screw the vids, you're not servicing a Fox, you'll only need a wrench and flat blade screwdriver  (well and a few more standard tools, but nothing special beside o-clip pliers)

You're welcome.


----------



## Andythemtbking (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, that's a great help! :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## cageman (Aug 23, 2011)

Where do you guys usually buy/get o-rings or seals for servicing forks?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

cageman said:


> Where do you guys usually buy/get o-rings or seals for servicing forks?


I buy my o-rings at the hardware store, plumber's section. Never had to buy seals yet, but I think enduroforkseals.com is a good place to start.


----------



## cageman (Aug 23, 2011)

David C said:


> I buy my o-rings at the hardware store, plumber's section. Never had to buy seals yet, but I think enduroforkseals.com is a good place to start.


I tried enduroforkselas.com, but the particular seal I'm looking for was not available.

RE: o-rings. I was looking for metric o-rings, but only a few nearby stores had limited selections of metric o-rings. Do you have any recommendation on hardware stores?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well I have a very nice specialized hardware store that got tons of metric bolts and stuff. You can sometime find some in the plumber section.


----------



## cageman (Aug 23, 2011)

David C said:


> Well I have a very nice specialized hardware store that got tons of metric bolts and stuff. You can sometime find some in the plumber section.


I will check out plumber sections. Typical hardware stores, like ACE, Lowes, or Home Depot, are ones I can find near my place. I'm in Seattle area.


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, very helpful 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TranceTrailRoamer (Mar 1, 2012)

What does it mean if your FLOAT R shock(which is only a year old and it the 2011 version) is beginning to squeak a little as when it is contracting when riding? Repair? Seal Replacement?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TranceTrailRoamer said:


> What does it mean if your FLOAT R shock(which is only a year old and it the 2011 version) is beginning to squeak a little as when it is contracting when riding? Repair? Seal Replacement?


Service at the very least.


----------



## calum (Jun 4, 2012)

hey guys new here....

just wondering does anyone know where i might find a guide for stripping and rebuilding my fox van-r rear shock (coil) some of these guides look great considering getting a fox dhx just cause that guide is here lol  

thanks


----------



## Mike.B (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all another newbie.

I need info on replacing my seals on my Fox 32 Float RL w/lockout.
I have been studying this and article on Bike Radar about how to service your seals and it shows you how to remove your lowers. But it doesnt say anything about lock out.

I would like to give it a go my self rather than paying shop to do it.I was just want to now if the lock out will change anything ? does the lockout need to be removed etc??? Any help would be fantastic!

Thanks Mike


----------



## elewis33 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone have anly idea where I can get a setup or tuning guide fo a Rock Shox Monarch RT, rear suspension shock?


----------



## syraleo (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know how to tighten the right side of a 2011 Fox Float 36 ?

The thin metal or plastic that you can see under the Compression/Lockout Dial is loose and oil is slowly leaking out when i rest my bike on its side.

It doesn't leak much if i dont rest my bike on the side so i assume it's a small problem? 

been googling alot but i cant find any site that teaches you step by step so i can see how to tighten that part.


----------



## nanunanu123 (Aug 28, 2012)

If anyone wants to adjust the performance of their fox float for free,check this out.You tube,fox float volume reducer.


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks....very informative


----------



## BruNut (Sep 20, 2012)

*2008 Rockshox Recon bottoming out*

It appears that my Recon is in need of a rebuild. I noted oil leaking from the rebound damper adjuster and on my last ride I felt the shock just stop working at all. I think the oil from the upper has slowly leaked to the bottom so I figure it is time for some maintenance to be done before damaging the fork. Can any one recommend a good place to purchase the kit to do this job? I will need the kit as well as 5 & 15 wt oil. My local bike shop was not very helpfull with info or ability to get the parts and being a do it yourselfer on everything else mechanical I figure I can give it a go. I have nothing to lose as the warranty is long past. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

First find the service guide online for your fork, see how much oil you need and head to your local motorcycle dealer to buy it. Bel-Ray fork oil is pretty decent. Then online you can order exactly what you need plus some Judy Butter for the seals and o-rings (an once will be plenty for a single rebuild) and get busy.

Best will be to first open and see what needs to be replaced before you order parts. But you probably don't have a week to leave the bike in, waiting for parts.

Don't forget the beer and the music and have fun !


----------



## BruNut (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the service guide and have read it several times. I did see the volumes specs you mentioned as well. I basically need a good on line source to order the kit from. Most sites I looked at thus far are quite vague on what is included. I figure you guys have done this several times each so you may have a favorite dealer.


----------



## BruNut (Sep 20, 2012)

PS,
I grow my hops and make my own beer so no shortage on refreshments in my shop


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well I'm not a suspension expert, just like to fool around and read a lot. And so far I never had to buy any parts for my forks/shocks beside oil and Judy Butter... Guess I'm lucky coz I have 2 forks and shocks from 2000, a Dart 2 from 2010 and '06 Marz and they are still doing good with regular service (oil change and cleaning).

Btw most online site like JensonUSA have live chat feature where you can actually ask them what is exactly into the kit or what would fit your needs. As far as seals and such, they are pretty common standards across the same brand, so do your research.

Btw I hear a lot about enduro fork seals, but never tried them. Take a look on their site you might find more info on what you're looking for too.


----------



## BruNut (Sep 20, 2012)

I tend to agree with your position on cleaning and re-lubing the unit. I am hardly a an aggressive rider and do not beat up my bike at all so there has been no damage to the fork in that respect. As a matter of fact the dust wipers are dry on both sides of the fork. The only oil I saw leaking was from the little red rebound controller on the damper side. I am going to get the oil and give it a go with a good cleaning fill it back up per specks and ride. Worse thing to happen is I find a bad oring or do a rebuild over the winter. Thanks for your input tonight David.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

BruNut said:


> I tend to agree with your position on cleaning and re-lubing the unit. I am hardly a an aggressive rider and do not beat up my bike at all so there has been no damage to the fork in that respect. As a matter of fact the dust wipers are dry on both sides of the fork. The only oil I saw leaking was from the little red rebound controller on the damper side. I am going to get the oil and give it a go with a good cleaning fill it back up per specks and ride. Worse thing to happen is I find a bad oring or do a rebuild over the winter. Thanks for your input tonight David.


Worst case you can always get a replacement o-ring at the hardware store... And Judy Butter on all friction parts and o-rings, glide rings and seals and into the dust wipers lips.

You're welcome


----------



## BruNut (Sep 20, 2012)

*O-ring chart*

Just came across a thread on O-ring sizes David! Looks promising.
forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/o-ring-sizes-rs-revelation-reba-pike-inside-579868.html


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Look interesting... Should spend more time there soon 

Thanks


----------



## michaux (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,
I have rebuilt my son's Specialized hotrock 20".
I put the front forks through the powder coating oven before realising that there are plastic guides in the forks that the tubes run inside. These have now melted.
Does anyone know where to get replacement?


----------



## BruNut (Sep 20, 2012)

The job went well. Had a couple "crap now what" moments and replaced one o-ring. Refilled the oil to specs and everything works like new again. Thanks to all who care enough to share their experiences with all. This is a great resource and sharing center for all things mountainbike!!


----------



## coachy (Oct 25, 2012)

*marzocchi ata with coil*

hi there,
i recently purchased a fork with ata,,when i went to service the cartridge i found it had a coil installed,,is there any info on this anywhere ?


----------



## AIDONN (Nov 11, 2012)

Can see this took a lot of effort so thanks


----------



## AIDONN (Nov 11, 2012)

Also any tips for servicing the fork on a 2012 hardrock


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

AIDONN said:


> Also any tips for servicing the fork on a 2012 hardrock


Yeah, find out what fork you have. Which manufacturer and model.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

*2012 Reba 29er RLT (15mm Maxle version) service question*

I have bought a 29er Reba with 15mm thru-axle lowers and I surprised how should I loose the nut at the air side. It's soo deep inside the legs! I have just found SRAM's service manual .pdf but there is only a note to this question: _"For hollow bottom fork legs you will need to use a deep 10 mm socket to loosen and unthread the air shaft nut."_
Which socket tool should I search for (especially if I would like to use a torque wrench for proper tightening)?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

semmiho said:


> I have bought a 29er Reba with 15mm thru-axle lowers and I surprised how should I loose the nut at the air side. It's soo deep inside the legs! I have just found SRAM's service manual .pdf but there is only a note to this question: _"For hollow bottom fork legs you will need to use a deep 10 mm socket to loosen and unthread the air shaft nut."_
> Which socket tool should I search for (especially if I would like to use a torque wrench for proper tightening)?


Well you can get a simple deep 10mm socket of the right size for your torque wrench (like 1/2 or 3/8).

A deep socket is like a regular one, but taller/longer. Any one that fit is gonna do the job.

I usually have to use a few main tools for fork servicing. A long sturdy flat blade screwdriver, one smaller/thinner, a few metric hex wrenches and 21mm/24mm, etc wrenches or 6-point socket for the top caps depending what's best. Then a regular 3/8 or 1/2 wrench with short, medium and long extensions, and a few sets of metric sockets to find the right fit for every fork. It also helps if you have a pretty complete tool collection in your shop (not bike-related tools, but general tools). Also a few lint-free rags, a nice wide and large container to drain the oil, many paper rolls and isopropyl alcohol bottle for accidental spills and stains, a little flashlight is also useful, and then cir-clip pliers and rubber mallet too.

Supplies would include new oil, Judy Butter or similar (oil friendly grease), isopropyl alcohol to clean up the old oil, thick grease for the coil springs (if not immersed in oil bath) and music+beer.

I would also print out tech data and instructions you could need, but them in a binder inside plastic protectors and usually have at least oil volumes and exploded view of the fork, and also a few blank sheets to take notes if needed. This will be your workbook for bike stuff in the future.

So here ya go 

This is what you need here :


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

Great, great thread!


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

the links to SRAMS rock shox service manual pages under the TORA ...


----------



## mtnking (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## 2milemark (Nov 11, 2011)

*2008 Pike U Turn issue*

Hi 
I have a 2008 Rockshox Pike 409 U-Turn Coil that I just bought used. When i twist the U-Turn knob to raise the suspension noting happens. It clicks a few times then clunks and the suspension travel stays the same. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kn1ght (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello.
Anyone know outside diameter of RockShox Vivid 2008-2011 ifp (maximum OD the aluminum body ifp) and ID of expansion tank.

I want install Vivd IFP in DHX.

DHX IFP have 26,8mm OD


----------



## AndyE12 (Jan 20, 2013)

Perfect, thank you


----------



## mjgrenger (Feb 10, 2013)

nope


----------



## arevuar (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi! I have Recon Silver (2011) with turnkey damper. Turnkey damper have a code 43-4015-016-010, but in RS spare parts catalog I can`t find the item with that number. Can I use another turnkey damper?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

arevuar said:


> Hi! I have Recon Silver (2011) with turnkey damper. Turnkey damper have a code 43-4015-016-010, but in RS spare parts catalog I can`t find the item with that number. Can I use another turnkey damper?


Where did you get that code from, it isn't listed for any of the 2011 Recon Silver's dampers.

Look on pages 17, 18 and 19 of the 2012 Rockshox Spare Parts Catalog:
http://www.sportimport.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/2012_rockshox_spc_rev_c.pdf

Standard Turnkey: Part # 11.4015.306.000

http://www.petracycles.co.uk/rockshox-compression-damper-assy-tora-sl-turnkey-crown-adj-p-69109.html

http://www.bicyclehero.com/us/rockshox-turnkey-compression-damper-tora-sl-11-recon-silver.html

http://www.bikeman.com/FK7160.html

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=30476

Remote Turnkey: Part # 11.4015.306.020 seems to be out of stock everywhere.
Remote Motion Control: Part # 11.4015.306.030 seems to be out of stock everywhere too.

There is other dampers that would probably work work with your fork too.


----------



## arevuar (Jan 27, 2013)

cobba said:


> Where did you get that code from, it isn't listed for any of the 2011 Recon Silver's dampers.


This code is written on the damper


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

*Oils: Can we get OEM to Motorcycle Charts?*

I have read on a few locations that the older Fox forks use a Torco RSF Medium oil (see pictures).














The newer Fox oils are apparently made by someone else, and they are not the same (weight, color combination) as any they sell to the public. There seem to be 'red' and 'green' versions.

Green:

Has a cST of 47, but called 10wt.























I read Rockshox don't use Torco, but have yet to work out more about what they might use.

NOTE: I am working under the assumption that if the bottle is the same as a motorcycle brand, then it's almost certainly made by them, but may be a grade/mixture that isn't sold direct.

My Torco RSF Medium is widely claimed to be exactly what Fox use. I have bought a bottle (1/3 the price of Fox fluid) and have used it successfully (although I don't know if I could tell if it was not exactly the same). The Torco/old Fox is only specified for a few forks, most use the newer bottles.


----------



## TauLepton (Mar 10, 2011)

How much would it cost to upgrade the damping on a Rockshox Sektor R to motion control? What parts do I need and how do i get them? Universalcycles.com seems to have the right part listed for $61 but it's out of stock. (can't post links, sorry!) I haven't found the same part anywhere else.


----------



## Lee C. (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello- looking for a service manual for my wife's RST Gila T4 fork on her 2004 Specialized Hardrock. The links at the top of this thread appear broken, and I got no reply from the email listed on the RST site. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

stillkeen said:


> I have read on a few locations that the older Fox forks use a Torco RSF Medium oil (see pictures).
> View attachment 773728
> View attachment 773729
> 
> ...


Hi, take a look at this chart here :

Suspension Fluid - Pvdwiki

And in particular this exact file :










But yes, you could try to find the equivalent in motorcycle world. Many of us here uses Bel-Ray Motorcycle fork oil, I've been using it to replace 5w to 15w RS and Marzzochi oil (Marzzochi is Golden Spectro) and it's all good. Honestly if you take the time to do your maths, you may end up with a way cheapest oil cost than that uberly expensive Fox stuff.

Good luck


----------



## Brannonpack (Jun 24, 2013)

New to MTB'n... Need help with Fork adjustments... Explanations? Can someone explain when I would "Lockout" my forks when riding? Have a ROCKSHOX XC 32 TK 29er Fork... I ride REAL rooted/stumpy trails in the hills of the Ozark Mountains in Arkansas. Read some stud 'bout people blowing out there shocks on roots and wanted to know when it was appropriate to lockout the travel on the fork?

Also... Can someone explain the external rebound adjustments? I'm 6'3 and 200lbs on a NORCO Charger 9.1 29er... Is there a preferred point or is it personal preference for riding rough terrain?

Thanks...


----------



## sch3ll3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi to all. I'm new to a forum so i hope I'm in the right theme. I have Giant Reign 1 2013 and want to service fork (talas ctd 150mm). I was googleing without resoults, just want to find manual on how to do it, oil levels. Fork works like it is pretty dry :S. Hope someone can help.


----------



## guitarb (Jun 4, 2012)

sch3ll3 said:


> Hi to all. I'm new to a forum so i hope I'm in the right theme. I have Giant Reign 1 2013 and want to service fork (talas ctd 150mm). I was googleing without resoults, just want to find manual on how to do it, oil levels. Fork works like it is pretty dry :S. Hope someone can help.


Hey I just serviced my fox float fork myself for the first time the other day and it wasn't too bad! My suggestion is to check out what you can find searching on youtube "how to service fox talas" and you should have not problem doing it yourself.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry about digression but I didn't find any proper topic and I don't want to start a new one. I have a question, maybe silly (or even stupid...) but I wonder if a Rock Shox Reba 29' 2012 lowers would match to Reba 26' 2012 upper legs? I'm thinking about not-expensive 26' fork adaptation to biggest wheel....


----------



## whittick88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the mass of information in this thread. I am shortly going to be attempting to service my Thor's Damper, replacing the oil etc. I have read the oil volume pdf and overviews provided in 2nd post but was wondering whether anyone had attempted this themselves or had any info detailing the damper service procedure?


----------



## SuspensionKing (Aug 24, 2014)

that will work just check the casting depth in the foot-nut area.


----------



## SuspensionKing (Aug 24, 2014)

this is what im replying to above 


sagitt77 said:


> Sorry about digression but I didn't find any proper topic and I don't want to start a new one. I have a question, maybe silly (or even stupid...) but I wonder if a Rock Shox Reba 29' 2012 lowers would match to Reba 26' 2012 upper legs? I'm thinking about not-expensive 26' fork adaptation to biggest wheel....


----------



## Vuksan (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonna know the difference between 
sr Suntour xct v2
and

SUNTOUR - M3030 DS 26
so if anyone knows anything i would be grateful


----------



## SuspensionKing (Aug 24, 2014)

looks like both are about the same one is a disk (3030) and the other in v-brake


----------



## Vuksan (Sep 1, 2014)

SuspensionKing said:


> looks like both are about the same one is a disk (3030) and the other in v-brake


They both have v-brake and disk versions i have V2 in disk+v brake version
but i have an option to replace it for 3030


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Brannonpack said:


> New to MTB'n... Need help with Fork adjustments... Explanations? Can someone explain when I would "Lockout" my forks when riding? Have a ROCKSHOX XC 32 TK 29er Fork... I ride REAL rooted/stumpy trails in the hills of the Ozark Mountains in Arkansas. Read some stud 'bout people blowing out there shocks on roots and wanted to know when it was appropriate to lockout the travel on the fork?
> 
> Also... Can someone explain the external rebound adjustments? I'm 6'3 and 200lbs on a NORCO Charger 9.1 29er... Is there a preferred point or is it personal preference for riding rough terrain?
> 
> Thanks...


People usually use the lockout during climbs to prevent the front end from bobbing, especially when they're climbing while out of the saddle. It also comes in handy on pavement and smooth trails.

As for the rebound adjustment, the setting could be different for everyone. You don't want it too fast where it bounces the front of the bike up. Turn your rebound to the slowest and back it off a few clicks. Then jump off a curb or roll down one to test it out.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I bought a 2014 Intense Spider comp demo bike a month ago, only did a few short rides, but the fork was always harsh over small bumps, even using ~20psi less than Fox recommends to get 20% sag, so I decided to drain/inspect the lowers, just in case they were underfilled, or dirty (I have no idea how much demo riding it got over their 5 events), or whatever. (the fork is a Fox Talas 34 29er CTD Adj) - When I knocked free the shafts, there was a good puff of air released, then both legs drained a decent oil volume, and the seals/wipers looked good, still had clean white grease on them, so I put it back together and refilled the bath oil. Then, the fork felt night and day smoother, and I had to increase pressure back to what Fox recommends to get 20% sag.

So, for the lower(s) to be pressurized, is it most likely a Talas seal leak, or can it "just happen" after being ridden only a few times over the season?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a 2014 Float-X CTD. Does the piggy back require any servicing? Or is it just the primary shock?


----------



## kodo28 (Apr 21, 2012)

lucifuge said:


> I have a 2014 Float-X CTD. Does the piggy back require any servicing? Or is it just the primary shock?


It depends on the service you are doing...

30hrs service > only seal kit
100hrs service > Inspection, complete tear down and rebuild of damper, including new seals, oil and nitrogen recharge . New air seals and new DU bushings


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All.

Just thought I would post a link to our service page. It goes over service intervals and if needed there are prices for sending forks in to us for services if they cannot be provided by a shop or at home.

Cheers. Nick

SR Suntour North America | Suspension Service Programs


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks for the info! cheers



kodo28 said:


> It depends on the service you are doing...
> 
> 30hrs service > only seal kit
> 100hrs service > Inspection, complete tear down and rebuild of damper, including new seals, oil and nitrogen recharge . New air seals and new DU bushings


----------



## saruti (Aug 9, 2008)

FOX Float X CTD
do anyone knows where the shims for tune are in that shock?
I now know that this shock is different then the regular CTD.
the regular don't have shims, and have a boost valve.
the Float X have shims, and dont have boost valve.
where are the shims that control the Rebound and Compression? 
what do they change to make this shock F or M or L tune?

thanks


----------



## bamxiv (Apr 19, 2012)

I accidentally over torqued the bold on the damper side of my 29 float ctd and forced part of the damper mech through the bottom. No damage to the lower assembly, but obvious damage to the lower damper mech. 
My question is: has anyone had any experience with FOX and their RA request/repairs? Whats the usual turn around time? How much did your repair cost? And are there any alternative places to have your fork repaired? 
Ive tried looking for parts, specifically a 32 CTD damper mech for 29 inch and 100mm travel. Nothing out there or I don't know where to look. 
Any info will be much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Check with Push Industries. They specialize in suspension work and tuning. While you're at it, have them do the full service too, if you ever send the fork in. HippyTech Suspension is another placebo check out too.


----------



## bamxiv (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks will try tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokefork (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone know of an online parts dealer who would carry an air side top cap for a rockshox reba rlt. I did a search and couldn't find anything. Thanks


----------



## ncerni (Aug 6, 2013)

*Fox inline rear shock oil change/bleeding*

Someone might find this useful. I will later add more pics, more detailed information, etc, but now I am too lazy. You can comment on the link, and I will try to make it better.

https://************************/d/1qug_dqpQ36HxZnyJr_3AVm6C9XVILMRah4ko4GG9Y4g/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Just changed the oil and seals on my Fox 34 CTD FIT (29er if that matters). Unfortunately, now I can barely get the fork to budge and it is making a slight knocking noise when I push down hard on the fork. I emailed Fox before I changed the oil and put in their recommended oil (30 ml in each side of the lowers) volume. I put in my prior air pressure 175 psi and there was zero sag. I lowered to 150 psi and it is still very difficult to get the fork to compress beyond an inch or so. Any ideas of what I screwed up?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

any chance it pushed the seals back into the fork when you put lowers back on stancions? i.e. they didnt stay put and its putting resistance where it shouldnt?



GMM said:


> Just changed the oil and seals on my Fox 34 CTD FIT (29er if that matters). Unfortunately, now I can barely get the fork to budge and it is making a slight knocking noise when I push down hard on the fork. I emailed Fox before I changed the oil and put in their recommended oil (30 ml in each side of the lowers) volume. I put in my prior air pressure 175 psi and there was zero sag. I lowered to 150 psi and it is still very difficult to get the fork to compress beyond an inch or so. Any ideas of what I screwed up?


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

lucifuge said:


> any chance it pushed the seals back into the fork when you put lowers back on stancions? i.e. they didnt stay put and its putting resistance where it shouldnt?


Maybe, I'm in over my head, but was hoping to learn how to change my own oil. Looked simple on the video. I just drained the lowers, which was easy. New seals and foam rings went on easy. Filled the lowers with oil per Fox's spec and put the lowers back on. Reading more, it looks like with a FIT damper I may have needed to bleed the damper, which I didn't because the video I was following didn't have the procedure-- I think it was pre-FIT damper. I'll start a new thread as this one is a bit cumbersome to follow.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

GMM said:


> Just changed the oil and seals on my Fox 34 CTD FIT (29er if that matters). Unfortunately, now I can barely get the fork to budge and it is making a slight knocking noise when I push down hard on the fork. I emailed Fox before I changed the oil and put in their recommended oil (30 ml in each side of the lowers) volume. I put in my prior air pressure 175 psi and there was zero sag. I lowered to 150 psi and it is still very difficult to get the fork to compress beyond an inch or so. Any ideas of what I screwed up?


Good lord! 175psi? That's your issue right there. 110 is the highest you should go. 34 FLOAT 29


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Paulsmith55 said:


> Good lord! 175psi? That's your issue right there. 110 is the highest you should go. 34 FLOAT 29


not if it's a 2014, they changed the Float and Talas to smaller air chambers so the pressures are completely different than 2013. I'm 150lb and using 115psi in my 2014 Talas34 29er. Any lower and the coil negative spring sucks it down.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

Not according to Fox's website.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Paulsmith55 said:


> Not according to Fox's website.


What year fork is yours?

I entered my fork code and this is the setup chart from the page:

Suggested Starting Points for Setting Sag
Rider Weight lbs/kgs 140mm 150mm
≤125 ≤57 85psi 75psi
125 - 135 57 - 61 90psi 85psi
135 - 145 61 - 66 100psi 90psi
145 - 155 66 - 70 120psi 110psi 
155 - 170 70 - 77 125psi 120psi 
170 - 185 77 - 84 135psi 125psi 
185 - 200 84 - 91 145psi 145psi 
200 - 215 91 - 98 165psi 165psi
215 - 230 98 - 104 180psi 180psi
230 - ≥250 104 - ≥113 200psi 200psi

GMM - enter your fork code into the ridefox website and there's full setup page.


----------



## bamxiv (Apr 19, 2012)

The CODEs on factory forks that come with NINERs dont work with the FOX tuning APP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3names (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello i have some questions and i would really appreciate your answers.

I am in the process of buying a used all mountain bike. Unfortunatly the budget is quite low. I am prepared to pay up to 650 euro that is a round 720 $. So today i looked at a zesty 08. The price is 550 $. Now i know that for this kind of mo ey i cannot expect a new bike. Basicly the only thing that stopped me from buying it was the sound of the fork.

Fork is a rockshox revelation dual position air. Good thing is the fork dives and returns nicely. It is a constant motion it dives smoothly. The rebound adjuster works and the difference in rebound speed is noticable. The compression adjuster works as well although it could work better.*

Now the dual position system does not work or should i say the difference between the two setting is maybhalf an inch instead of 40 mm. But i dont really need this dual position so no big deal. The problem was the sound when the fork dived. It sounded like you can hear the oil moving in the fork or something like that.*

The same goes with the rear shock it moved smoothly but there was some sound. The shock is a flot r.*The questin is does the suspension need only a service. I am mainly worried about the fork or will i need to buy a new one soon. Oh and also the stancions of the fork are without any damage but the lower legs are quite bumped. 

Any issues with that.Thank you very much for any replies.


----------



## bluefalcon25 (May 28, 2014)

I'm somewhat of a noob when it comes to bike maintenance. After several technical rides I noticed that the dropout bolts were loose. Is this a common thing? Should I be checking on these regularly. To fix I added some loctite on each side and wrenched on them as hard as a could. Being very careful about not getting loctite near the bearings of the suspension. Any information on this will help.


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

bluefalcon25 said:


> View attachment 980818
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat of a noob when it comes to bike maintenance. After several technical rides I noticed that the dropout bolts were loose. Is this a common thing? Should I be checking on these regularly. To fix I added some loctite on each side and wrenched on them as hard as a could. Being very careful about not getting loctite near the bearings of the suspension. Any information on this will help.


The pivot bolt? Those should be torqued to spec with a little bit of Loctite.


----------



## bluefalcon25 (May 28, 2014)

Paulsmith55 said:


> The pivot bolt? Those should be torqued to spec with a little bit of Loctite.


Yes, exactly. Thanks. I'll take it over to my LBS and get that taken care of.


----------



## noniinno (Dec 19, 2006)

If you need spare shock, this is bargain FOX RACING SHOX Rear Shock Float CTD Factory
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/fo...ry-165x38mm-bv-kashima-remote-black-chgj.html


----------



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

David C said:


> Well, I'm by no mean an expert at this, but I had to service my 12 years old RS SID rear shock (air shock) this week. I couldn't find any place where they would do it and the only part I could find was a 3 piece kit that included a dust wiper, main o-ring and a glide ring. I had the service manual in pdf and that was all. So I just remove the air from the can, remove the can, depressurize the internal floating piston (ifp) using a hypodermic needle and then unscrew the main seal head to remove the old oil and pour new one in. Then put back the seal head, re pressurize the ifp with air (or nitrogen if available), put back the air can and air the shock. Luckily, I didn't had to change any parts. Just clean the old oil and lube and put new one in.
> 
> Now for your col shock, it should be pretty much the same except my air can would be your coil. Remove the coil, depressurize the ifp, remove the seal head, change oil, put back seal head (the main piston rod), re pressurize the ifp with a shock pump or nitrogen and tadam !
> 
> ...


This actually works????


----------



## saione (May 30, 2012)

Hi.
I just bought a second hand 2016 FLOAT X EVOL. After the first ride at 250 psi (SAG 25%) it seems to me not reaching the full travel on my YETI SB66c.
In the box there is written "Spacer x1".
What does it means? Which is the size of the internal spacer?
Is it possible to remove it completely?
Thanks.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

saione said:


> Hi.
> I just bought a second hand 2016 FLOAT X EVOL. After the first ride at 250 psi (SAG 25%) it seems to me not reaching the full travel on my YETI SB66c.
> In the box there is written "Spacer x1".
> What does it means? Which is the size of the internal spacer?
> ...


Why not try 30% sag for the next ride, before changing any spacers?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

delete


----------



## saione (May 30, 2012)

fsrxc said:


> Why not try 30% sag for the next ride, before changing any spacers?


For sure 30% sag is an option.


----------



## po_taka (Nov 22, 2015)

Whats the sizes for rs lyric rebound o-ring seals ?
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2011 RockShox SPC_Rev B.pdf
page 51, item# 12,Rebound Damper, Motion ControlLyrik/2010-2011
There are 2 seals, inner and outer. Could someone tell me what are the sizes of these seals ?


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a 2008 Giant Trance X1 with Fox 32 F120RL, 120mm.
I bought this used obviously last year off a friend. After just over 500 miles of riding I found fluid leaking from both stanchions. After talking to my friend I get the impression he didn't do much service to the bike, although appearance wise its in great shape. He really isn't a hard rider, and i'm not either but I do ride harder than he did.

Anyway, I watched one video on bike radar and they called it "service". This looked to be just a cleaning of the forks and insides and cleaning of the seals. Correct me if i'm wrong but I assume I need a seal replacement, similar service though?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Paulsmith55 (Jan 16, 2015)

gzank6 said:


> I have a 2008 Giant Trance X1 with Fox 32 F120RL, 120mm.
> I bought this used obviously last year off a friend. After just over 500 miles of riding I found fluid leaking from both stanchions. After talking to my friend I get the impression he didn't do much service to the bike, although appearance wise its in great shape. He really isn't a hard rider, and i'm not either but I do ride harder than he did.
> 
> Anyway, I watched one video on bike radar and they called it "service". This looked to be just a cleaning of the forks and insides and cleaning of the seals. Correct me if i'm wrong but I assume I need a seal replacement, similar service though?
> ...


Definitely get a seat kit, a "pillow pack" (5ml of the Fox blue fluid) and either the green or red 10wt oil but check Fox website for what they recommend. 
Should fix your problem. 
Between this video 



 and this video 



You should be able to do it yourself.


----------



## Bikecooler (May 15, 2016)

I need help finding a new fork. My fork dropouts broke on 06 DB Response Comp and I'm having a tough time finding a lower leg for Marzocchi MZ-III fork. My temporary replacement fork is smaller than the MZ-III 30mm stanchions and it can't handle the brake force.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Bikecooler said:


> I need help finding a new fork. My fork dropouts broke on 06 DB Response Comp and I'm having a tough time finding a lower leg for Marzocchi MZ-III fork. My temporary replacement fork is smaller than the MZ-III 30mm stanchions and it can't handle the brake force.


I doubt that you'll find new lowers. 
How much do you want to spend on a new fork


----------



## Bikecooler (May 15, 2016)

I doubt it too but I'm looking, I'll buy another XC bike for a comparable fork.


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you search ebay? I saw uppers and lowers for dome fox forks. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikecooler (May 15, 2016)

Yeah. And I found Rock Shox and Marzocchi bomber lower legs but I don't know that they are compatible. I'll keep looking.


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

Have you reached out to the manufacturer? Fox was extremely helpful vis email with quick replies and help with specs and proper fits.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikecooler (May 15, 2016)

gzank6 said:


> Have you reached out to the manufacturer? Fox was extremely helpful vis email with quick replies and help with specs and proper fits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I didn't contact Marzoccchi. I did buy a new SR Suntour XCR fork for $75. I don't expect the same performance but the stanchion dia,travel and weight are the same.

The DB Response Comp is not a great XC bike but after I replaced the drivetrain, it was a good donor bike for the front electric wheel kit. Best to install a rear electric wheel or mid drive.


----------



## chrnol (Mar 29, 2011)

I am attempting to change the duster seals on my wife's Fork. The Fork is a 2010 (?) F-series 32 RL 120mm travel. I just want to confirm the oil volume and the oil type.

First off, how do I know if the fork has open-bath dampers or not? If I understand correctly, there is either O/B or FIT, and I don't see the words FIT anywhere on the fork, so I assume it is an O/B?

Next, if it is O/B, the fox oil guide says to use 10 wt Red, but the first shop I went to gave me 20 wt Gold and from what I've read online, and what a different shop told me, the Gold oil is the new standard for all forks? However, the Fox oil chart shows to only use red in the Open-bath dampers? Will it make that big of a difference and if not are the measurements still the same?

Finally, assuming I am looking at the right fork on the Fox chart, I want to confirm that this is correct

Damper-side oil bath	160cc
Spring-side oil bath	30cc


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

chrnol said:


> I am attempting to change the duster seals on my wife's Fork. The Fork is a 2010 (?) F-series 32 RL 120mm travel. I just want to confirm the oil volume and the oil type.
> 
> First off, how do I know if the fork has open-bath dampers or not? If I understand correctly, there is either O/B or FIT, and I don't see the words FIT anywhere on the fork, so I assume it is an O/B?
> 
> ...


that chart seems out-dated. i would email them direct, i got pretty quick answers when I did. my lockout hasn't worked solidly since I did mine, they suggested I didn't put the right volume in, so i re-did it and still the same. my old fork is much smoother than it was though. From you tube videos linked above in this thread they mentioned to cycle the fork after draining it you'll get an idea of how much fluid comes out too. Mine was leaking so it was minimal. Good Luck!


----------



## slider_phil (Aug 27, 2014)

Quick question for the guru's out there. Do I order a normal Fox service kit for a re:activ shock? Mate wants me to do a service on his remedy and just wanted to know if there was any difference from a normal shock doing an air can service. From what I can tell it's just the dampener that's different.

Cheers!


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

slider_phil said:


> Quick question for the guru's out there. Do I order a normal Fox service kit for a re:activ shock? Mate wants me to do a service on his remedy and just wanted to know if there was any difference from a normal shock doing an air can service. From what I can tell it's just the dampener that's different.
> 
> Cheers!


get the shock code and look it up on ridefox.com


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

chrnol said:


> I am attempting to change the duster seals on my wife's Fork. The Fork is a 2010 (?) F-series 32 RL 120mm travel. I just want to confirm the oil volume and the oil type.
> 
> First off, how do I know if the fork has open-bath dampers or not? If I understand correctly, there is either O/B or FIT, and I don't see the words FIT anywhere on the fork, so I assume it is an O/B?
> 
> ...


If it is a fit cartridge, it should say so. Do not use the gold in an open bath fork, take it back to the shop and tell them to learn what they are doing. Gold is a super heavy oil that is only for lowers and make an open bath damper feel like molasses.

The fork was originally designed for the green fluid, read this thread for the history:

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/question-about-fox-fork-red-green-oil-863477.html

Looking at the bottle of fox 7wt green fluid in my garage, it is 31.82 cst at 40c. Maxima Plush 7wt is a perfect substitute and easily ordered online.

EDIT- No idea how this popped up in my current feed. I won't delete in case someone ever is looking through the thread, but holy old threat batman.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD so please forgive the typos that occur when typing with two fingers.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Just realized I'm yet to service the fork on my current bike. As it's my first time doing it I've got some questions. As a guide I'll be using this: 2013-2015 32mm Basic Maintenance | Bike Help Center | FOX

So I'm just gonna change the oils and re-grease the seals. Have never worked on MTB fork, but have serviced a few moped/motorcycle forks. Looking at the video it seems pretty straight forward. Air out, remove nuts from the bottom of the legs, but then they use a specific "damper removal tool". Is this necessary, or can I just screw the nut on (to protect the threads) and hit it with a rubber mallet? How about on the rebound adjuster side then, any hacks how to do it without the tool?

Once the legs are off it's just a matter of cleaning it up, greasing the seals and putting the legs back on to pour in the oil. A question about the oil: in the video they said to use 20 wt oil, 30 ml on each side. I was planning on using Rockshox's suspension fork oil as it comes in small bottles (120 ml) and is quite affordable. However, I couldn't find it in 20 wt, but it comes in 15 wt. Is this a big of a deal or does it just change the performance of the fork slightly? As for the grease I was planning on getting some Sram grease butter, is it good stuff or should I get something else?

After that it's just a matter of putting everything together. They said in the video to replace the crush washers underneath the nuts, but I wonder if it's fine to re-use them for a second time? At least in other applications it has been fine, but just making sure.

Thanks for anyone who read my novice questions through and especially if you took your time to reply to me, I appreciate it 

-allu


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

110% noob question, what is the average 'time' (length in miles) that is normally required to perform the minor oil and seal check on an air fork? Is it 300-500 miles? How long on average until no maintenance equals oil leaks? Dependent on cost and quality of the air fork? I'm debating on buying a coil or air fork and it sounds like coil is a lot less hassle.


----------



## Kviste (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey!

Is there anyone in here that has the owners manual or the service spec. For the rearshock Stratos El Jefe SR?

Cant get a hold of it anywhere. Any information to help me find this would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Semmtexx (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, I have a 2010 Recon SL solo air and I’m having trouble figuring out which is the correct full service kit. I found one that mentions the coil spring version, but I don’t want to just assume that it will work for the solo air version. Any help would be awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Semmtexx said:


> Hi, I have a 2010 Recon SL solo air and I'm having trouble figuring out which is the correct full service kit. I found one that mentions the coil spring version, but I don't want to just assume that it will work for the solo air version. Any help would be awesome!


I'm in the process of renovating 2008 Recon's SL solo air. I believe our forks will be very similar and they only made changes after 2012.

The first step I did was to email SRAM at [email protected] and quote your fork serial number which is stamped on the back of crown. They will give you the SKU's for the service kit for your fork.

SRAM look to have made common service kits for their 32mm forks - so you will get all you need to cover a few different models. This is the response I got from SRAM for my 08 Recons.

--
Your fork is a 2008 Recon SL solo air fork.

Motion Control parts for this era fork are no longer available as they have been discontinued for many years now.

For service, use:
11.4015.250.000 Reba/Recon/Revelation/Pike Motion Control Service Kit
11.4015.251.000 Reba/Recon/Revelation/Pike Air Service Kit (Dual Air/Solo Air)
11.4310.290.000 TORA/RECON/RVL/REBA DUST SEAL KIT
---

Apparently it is rumored you can swap in a 2012 Motion Control dampener which I'm in process of getting to upgrade my forks. I'm rolling the dice on that one but think it is safe bet  This might be an option for you also.

Universal Cycles are the easiest to to work with to help source these parts IMHO and actually respond to your requests.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

TauLepton said:


> How much would it cost to upgrade the damping on a Rockshox Sektor R to motion control? What parts do I need and how do i get them? Universalcycles.com seems to have the right part listed for $61 but it's out of stock. (can't post links, sorry!) I haven't found the same part anywhere else.


This thread might help give you a bit of background but won't answer your question 100%. Getting a MoCo from the same generation of forks would be the way to go since they shared some parts between them.

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/rs-recon-335-compression-damper-1001910.html

Do you have the correct part number yet from or still trying to find the right one? Try to get the SRAM part number and do some googling for it - HiBikes might also be able to help here.

I know it is bit of tough one to figure what you need and not being able to test it before you order though :skep:


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*2015 Reba Solo Air tokens - maximum of 3*

Hey, just thought I'd share this in case someone runs into the same questions I had.

Bought a 2015 Reba 27.5 120mm fork online for a friend's build. Aired it up and went for a quick neighborhood loop. While bedding the front brake, I noticed that the fork blew through the travel instantly, even when sag was ~10%. Being a Pike owner, I was hopeful that this could be remedied by adding tokens.

Looked online for info about this fork, and mostly found details about MY17 and later forks. Maybe the 2015 was the same, maybe not. Cracked it open to find threads on the bottom of the air cap, so a) it was able to accept tokens, and b) there weren't any in it. It didn't come with any. I had a tough time getting clarity while researching online about the maximum token count: was it 3 max, or 4?

After a rudimentary measurement of the chamber, I came to the conclusion that 3 was the most that would fit. I ran it with two for another local loop and decided to add the 3rd.

Also maybe worth noting: On my old oil bath forks, air volume was tunable by adding fork oil into the air chamber. Since the newer Solo Air forks are lubed with grease, I didn't feel comfortable drizzling oil into the chamber. So instead I filled the wrench cap slots on the tokens with Buzzy's suspension grease, figuring any that eventually falls out of there will serve to keep things well lubed. I'm sure some of it blew into the chamber right away when I pumped up the fork. Will it matter?

If anyone has successfully used oil to change air volume on their Solo Air forks, please chime in.


----------



## Semmtexx (Jul 31, 2017)

Mr Crudley said:


> I'm in the process of renovating 2008 Recon's SL solo air. I believe our forks will be very similar and they only made changes after 2012.
> 
> The first step I did was to email SRAM at [email protected] and quote your fork serial number which is stamped on the back of crown. They will give you the SKU's for the service kit for your fork.
> 
> ...


Hey man, how did your rebuilds go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, so I’m going to service my 2018 Fox 36 180. Which fork seals/dust wipers are best? SKF green seals from Vorsprung, Push Ind low friction seals or stock Fox no flange low friction?


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

2020 Fox 34 Fit 4 air volumes
Fox chart only goes to 2019
Does anyone know the volumes---are they the same as 2019
Air 10
Damper 15


----------



## skraburski (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone has access to technical documentation of 2018 Rhythm Series 32 FLOAT 29 GRIP or GRIP damper? I'm particularly interested in o-rings dimension so I can order replacement instead of ordering OEM kit.


----------



## fuzzymusketeer (May 22, 2019)

Looking to do my first fork and shock service after a couple years of riding. What do you recommend doing for the service? Should I send it in to For for roughly $300 or are buying new dust wipers and seal kits with float fluid good enough?


----------



## MTBn3wb (Aug 13, 2020)

*Servicing a 2001 Fox vanilla rear coil shock*

I'm low on funds and have been really beating up my 2001 Specialized Enduro as a stress killer. The Fox vanilla suspension in the rear went out last week (oil was leaking out of the shock onto the coil) and I thought I might be able to do the service on my own.

Anyone have experience doing service on these shocks before? I know it has a nitrogen charge and I found the service instructions online, just curious about the following.

-What seals I would need?
-How charge it with nitrogen when I finish the service?
-How complicated is the process?

Found a replacement shock on pinkbike if this doesn't go well, but I figured it was worth a shot to spend $15 on new seals instead of $75 on a replacement.

Thanks in advance for any help/ideas.


----------



## Vladlen (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi all
I need help with RS Reba A7 
Can I use 00.4315.032.611 service kit instead of 00.4315.032.632 kit? 
Or they incompatible? 

I bought 00.4315.032.611 kit by mistake


----------



## Bykeer (Oct 22, 2020)

Vladlen said:


> Hi all
> I need help with RS Reba A7
> Can I use 00.4315.032.611 service kit instead of 00.4315.032.632 kit?
> Or they incompatible?
> ...


Can you return the kit back to the shop then? Also, does Reba also produce shocks and forks for bikes? If so I would be glad to see a review like this one from yourmotobro or something.


----------



## Woko_O (May 19, 2020)

Hello

What is the right order of rebound bolt and crush washers for RS Lyrik RC2 2019?

1.








or

2.









In the service kit I have 2 small crush washers as it is for debon air spring bolt and one larger for rebound bolt space. So It is according to parts catalogue but service manual (1.) says it differently (only the large one)

Thank you!


----------



## Mars67 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you for a great thread!


----------



## sf70h (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi! I have a FOX suspension fork, it is 4 months old but way to soft on the reccomended air pressure. Even at maximum recommended pressure it is still to soft for my 70kg. What should I do? Is it normal maybe?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

sf70h said:


> Hi! I have a FOX suspension fork, it is 4 months old but way to soft on the reccomended air pressure. Even at maximum recommended pressure it is still to soft for my 70kg. What should I do? Is it normal maybe?


Definitely not normal at your weight. Can you first try borrowing a friend's shock pump to make sure your pressure gauge didn't go bad?


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

What is the absolute best and highest quality front suspension on the market today? Fox float?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

fox service info


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





older fox service info


----------



## joe2022 (8 mo ago)

What replacement knob can I used? 

2011 recon gold










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## etgo (8 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I manage to restore this old bike and ride it this mrng.

What model is this Fox Float Shox?









Ride this about 30miles then I saw this:







Is this normal? or time to change those seal?
I check its air pressure, still the same as I filled it yesterday.
Thanks guys.


----------



## joe2022 (8 mo ago)

joe2022 said:


> What replacement knob can I used?
> 
> 2011 recon gold
> 
> ...


Is it a Sram rochshox, they did get back to me and part number is below.

114018011002 FORK COMPRESSION DAMPER KNOB KIT

For a manual, you need to replace the damper assembly. Out of stock everywhere.

114018088000 FORK DAMPER ASSEMBLY - CROWN MOCO RL (INCLUDES COMPRESSION & REBOUND DAMPER, SEALHEAD, KNOBS, & SHAFT BOLT) - RECON GOLD A1-C1/SEKTOR GOLD A1-B1/SEKTOR RL C1+

Here's the replacement, I guess my cleaning removed the clear coat. 










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello
Need some informational help with service kits, please.









FLOAT DPS Part Information | Bike Help Center | FOX







www.ridefox.com




2019 Performance Series FLOATPart number: 972-04-071
Description: 2019, FLOAT DPS, P-S, A, 3pos, Evol LV, Canyon, M62 - Neuron Carbon, 210, 50, 0.4 Spacer, LCL, LRL, CML, Stealth Logo


803-00-816Seal Kit: DPS, CTD Boost Valve and Dish Shock Rebuild

I found two service kits in stores:

1) FOX Seal Kit-CTD Boost Valve and Dish Shock Rebuild (803-00-816)
2) FOX DRCV RG (for using with 803-00-816) (803-00-589)

WTF? )
I mean, do we need to get that 589 kit when servicing with 816 ?


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

And another question is about service kit -

803-00-142Kit: Rebuild, FLOAT Line Air Sleeve, Special Q-Ring

it is for air can servicing, right ?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

ka81ua said:


> Hello
> Need some informational help with service kits, please.
> 
> 
> ...


you just need number 1. number 2 is an add on for trek shocks. also get a air sleeve kit


----------



## Treesforme (5 mo ago)

Hello! I’m not sure if this is the correct place. I have a 2013-2015 dorado. Manitou can’t seem to figure it out because they lose serial numbers from this years. I bought the bike used and the fork is in the 180 setting. I would like to put it in the 200m setting. Since I’m going to open the fork up I need to change the oil. On the air said it said 5wt maxima oil. Can I use any fork oil that’s 5wt or do I need the 39.00 dollar oil they recommend. In the right leg it said a 5wt sae. That means 5wt motor oil correct?
I appreciate the help.


----------



## ethanr (Jun 24, 2020)

My Zeb’s leaking out the bottom of the damper side. Any ideas? Warranty? I have a new crush washer btw.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

ethanr said:


> My Zeb’s leaking out the bottom of the damper side. Any ideas? Warranty? I have a new crush washer btw.


loose?


----------



## ethanr (Jun 24, 2020)

dysfunction said:


> loose?


Nope it’s torqued to spec.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

ethanr said:


> Nope it’s torqued to spec.


That's weird (also the low hanging fruit, because you know.. it's something I'd do), there's not much to that particular interface to leak... and the C3 with the butternuts seemed to have more spin before seating in the lowers.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ethanr said:


> My Zeb’s leaking out the bottom of the damper side. Any ideas? Warranty? I have a new crush washer btw.


How is the damper working? Full range? Does going to max rebound make it super slow?


----------



## ethanr (Jun 24, 2020)

Jayem said:


> How is the damper working? Full range? Does going to max rebound make it super slow?


I’ve noticed that the damper does work the small bump just isn’t very good.


----------



## btsjeff (Dec 13, 2013)

I had a super hard time finding service info on my 2009 Fox 36 Talas RC2 and was finally able to find through the web archive. 
Seems to be tons old Fox service manuals there. 

36 mm TALAS III RC2 - Talas III service
and 
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/36_40_FIT_Cartridge_Service.htm - RC2 damper service


----------

